# How long do garden hoses last??



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

I think the recent sub-zero spell might have been the beginning of the end for ours. (yes of course one should keep the poor things indoors, warm and well-fed.)

It's become almost impossible to coil-up nicely, and has a kink sharp enough to restrict flow.

What is a good innings? I hate throwing things away, but if it's time... it's time ...


----------



## bobzmyunkle (6 Jan 2023)

How long do garden hoses last??​About as long a a piece of string.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Jan 2023)

Depends on the colour and where they're stored. Get a black one, ideally, and store it out of sunlight and you'll be golden. Green/pale colours in sunlight, not so much.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Jan 2023)

We've had garden hoses for over 20 years, that are still usable.

Try running some warm water through it, and coiling it while still warm. That may well refresh it enough to continue being useable for a while.


----------



## All uphill (6 Jan 2023)

matticus said:


> I think the recent sub-zero spell might have been the beginning of the end for ours. (yes of course one should keep the poor things indoors, warm and well-fed.)
> 
> It's become almost impossible to coil-up nicely, and has a kink sharp enough to restrict flow.
> 
> What is a good innings? I hate throwing things away, but if it's time... it's time ...



It may soften with warmer weather, which will help it roll better and ease out the kink.

Ours has recently celebrated its twelfth birthday.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2023)

That has just reminded me that forgot open the tap on the end of the hose in my back yard before that recent freezing spell. I am pretty sure that the hose will be split as a result of my negligence...


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Green/pale colours in sunlight, not so much.



_Now _you tell me ...


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> That has just reminded me that forgot open the tap on the end of the hose in my back yard before that recent freezing spell. I am pretty sure that the hose will be split as a result of my negligence...



I may have good news for you: this does not cause splits. (speaking from .... er ... many years of hard frost experience ... ) :P


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> We've had garden hoses for over 20 years, that are still usable.
> 
> Try running some warm water through it, and coiling it while still warm. That may well refresh it enough to continue being useable for a while.



The trouble there is it's proably only practicable in the upstairs bathroom. The large consequent hassles involved make buying a new one _highly _attractive ...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Jan 2023)

matticus said:


> _Now _you tell me ...



You never wrote, never rang...


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2023)

How long do garden hoses last??

About 10-50 metres....


----------



## cougie uk (6 Jan 2023)

matticus said:


> I think the recent sub-zero spell might have been the beginning of the end for ours. (yes of course one should keep the poor things indoors, warm and well-fed.)
> 
> It's become almost impossible to coil-up nicely, and has a kink sharp enough to restrict flow.
> 
> What is a good innings? I hate throwing things away, but if it's time... it's time ...



I'm still using one I got as a wedding present on 1998. It's been outside all that time. I'm sure yours will be lovely and supple come the summer weather.


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

cougie uk said:


> I'm sure yours will be lovely and supple come the summer weather.



Have you seen a bike that is ridden daily thru the winter?!? Time is not on my side ...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2023)

matticus said:


> I may have good news for you: this does not cause splits. (speaking from .... er ... many years of hard frost experience ... ) :P


I've just checked it - you are correct! Despite having been full of water and lying uncovered on paving slabs at or below freezing point for over a week, it is _not_ leaking.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2023)

matticus said:


> The trouble there is it's proably only practicable in the upstairs bathroom. The large consequent hassles involved make buying a new one _highly _attractive ...



Fill a large bucket with warmish, not hot water, and buy a small plastic funnel. Gently pour the warmish water into the hose.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> Fill a large bucket with warmish, not hot water, and buy a small plastic funnel. Gently pour the warmish water into the hose.



And drink from other end…


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> Despite having been full of water and lying uncovered on paving slabs at or below freezing point for over a week, it is _not_ leakin



We've found the plastic fittings to be much less weather/frost resistant; this hose has outlasted several sets!
(I have looked into metal ones, but it was hard to find consensus ... )


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

Ming the Merciless said:


> And drink from other end…



while you're doing that ... don't forget to change that avatar before twelth night!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2023)

What I am totally confused about is that the hosepipe had a small leak in it from ages ago, which I had expected to get worse, but I couldn't even see _that _leaking when I checked earlier today! (The hose is not frozen or blocked - I made sure that water was getting through to the business end.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2023)

matticus said:


> while you're doing that ... don't forget to change that avatar before twelth night!



Done , back to my merciless ways…


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2023)

ColinJ said:


> What I am totally confused about is that the hosepipe had a small leak in it from ages ago, which I had expected to get worse, but I couldn't even see _that _leaking when I checked earlier today!



Are you tubeless?


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2023)

matticus said:


> I think the recent sub-zero spell might have been the beginning of the end for ours. (yes of course one should keep the poor things indoors, warm and well-fed.)
> 
> It's become almost impossible to coil-up nicely, and has a kink sharp enough to restrict flow.
> 
> What is a good innings? I hate throwing things away, but if it's time... it's time ...



Wickes yellow hose. 34 years old. Stored outside. Still works, no leaks.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jan 2023)

depends on how long it is until the kids get hold of it and knacker it


----------



## ColinJ (Saturday at 00:34)

matticus said:


> Are you tubeless?


Ho ho! The tiny split in the hose has probably been closed up by the way it was coiled. I bet that the next time I uncoil it to wash my bike it will start dribbling again.


----------



## Arrowfoot (Saturday at 01:55)

Have 2 sets of identical hoses, one for front garden and one for back garden. The one in front left in the sun is still supple while the one lying in the shade in the back garden has gone stiff with kinks. Both green. I thought it will be the other way around.


----------



## cyberknight (Saturday at 08:57)

if your hose is green and kinked a trip to the doc is in order @Fnaar


----------



## Tail End Charlie (Saturday at 14:21)

BoldonLad said:


> Wickes yellow hose. 34 years old. Stored outside. Still works, no leaks.



I have exactly the same, although mine is only 26 years old, so good to know it has a few years life left yet!


----------



## Dogtrousers (Saturday at 20:26)

Mine is 20 odd years old I think. Been through goodness knows how many fittings.


----------



## Colin Grigson (Tuesday at 05:58)

Mine is only 5 or 6 years old but I am ashamed to admit that I abused it in an awful manner, regularly passing it to the next door builders who didn’t cherish it as they should have with it only being a young hose - the result is a scarred (beyond its years) individual, coiled in the corner of the garage that will now only venture out when dark … a lesson to you all!


----------



## cougie uk (Tuesday at 10:32)

Arrowfoot said:


> Have 2 sets of identical hoses, one for front garden and one for back garden. The one in front left in the sun is still supple while the one lying in the shade in the back garden has gone stiff with kinks. Both green. I thought it will be the other way around.



Everyone knows you need to rotate your hoses for maximum longevity surely?


----------

